# Printing images on t-shirts?



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I have decided to start putting images of my paintings on t-shirts to expand my business. For me, its a no-brainer - the paintings are labor intensive and taking a pic and putting it on a shirt is relatively easy in comparison.

I started a store with Cafe Press, but TBH I'm not really excited about that. The pros are that I don't have to carry any inventory myself or deal with orders / customer service. The cons are that the profit margin is slim and I'm not impressed with the quality of merchandise that they send out.

Does anyone know of a good company that will put QUALITY images on t-shirts for me besides Cafe Press?

I'm open to suggestions!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I've never had anything printed on T-shirts, but I am very pleased with the quality of other items that my pictures and my daughter's art have been printed on. Zazzle.com is where I sell things and they do have T-shirts. You can set your own commissions, also.

Nomad


----------

